# Seiko vs. Marathon



## CallsignTIMBER (Jun 13, 2018)

Fellas! I currently wear Casio Pathfinder and for formal occasions a Citizen Skyhawk. I have been looking really hard at the Seiko Marine Master Tuna and the Marathon GSAR but cannot decide on which one. Does anyone have any experience with these watches or have any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a few Seiko divers...love them. But the Marathon is my favorite tool watch....really indestructible...kinda like the us government and the US seal on the metal band. If you can, see if you can handle each in person. But, between the two, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## CallsignTIMBER (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I have heard plus a minus' about the automatic movement on the Marathon. Is it true that the time tends to drift quite a bit? I liked the fact that the seiko is quartz driven.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 13, 2018)

Quartz are always more accurate, but battery dependent. Autos are good and watch purist think it’s the only way, true mechanics. I like autos and know that the movement may be plus or minus over time, I don’t mind and just adjust every few weeks..


----------



## policemedic (Jun 14, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> I have a few Seiko divers...love them. But the Marathon is my favorite tool watch....really indestructible...kinda like the us government and the us seal on the metal band. If you can, see if you can handle each in person. But, between the two, you really can't go wrong.



I agree.  I have the USG TSAR and it is awesome.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2018)

I had a beautiful Seiko. Bought it in Honolulu. Left it in the fucking shower in the Special Forces barracks at Ft. Sherman, Panama...so some Green Beret got a brand new free watch. Your Welcome.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a Seiko.  Damn near indestructible.  But really, really like the Marathon.

My everyday wear watch is a Casio G Shock Mudmaster.  Because I break watches.


----------



## CallsignTIMBER (Jun 20, 2018)

I agree with you. The Marathon looks like its built like a tank. Also have been looking hard at the Suunto Core all black. Obviously not in the same category as the other two but all of my buddies in AFSOC get issued Suuntos and love them.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a few nice watches but I really only rotate between two of them. My G Shock and my favorite, the old school Seiko 007 Diver. Both of these are nearly indestructible and affordable. 

BTW, I think there is a thread just for watches somewhere if interested.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 20, 2018)

Watches thread


----------



## NikNifSik (Aug 9, 2018)

When it comes to divers and rugged military style watches you can't go wrong with either.  But looking at each company and all they have to offer, my opinion is that Seiko wins hands down. I have a few buddies that rock Marathons, and a TON of friends that wear Seikos. I myself have owned three different Seikos over the years: SKX007, SUMO, and SBGE001(which used to be my Grail). So I am biased.

Between the two models you have asked about, I think it may come down to requirements and aesthetics. Some things to maybe think about:

Will the Tuna be too big for your wrist? At 48mm it can overpower compared to the 43mm of the Marathon. 
Are you planning on actually diving? The Seiko Proprietary Hardlex will have better resistance to shattering but will be more prone to scratches compared to the sapphire on the Marathon. 
Seiko is known for having some of the best watch housings/bodies.  Great steel.  
Which one can you find a better deal on?
Which one do you prefer looks wise?

I would say the Tuna has a lot more of a fan club and legit history, but that doesn't take anything away from the GSAR. 
Happy hunting!


----------

